# If A Rider Cancels And I Charge Them, Can They Still Leave A Star Rating?



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

I have yet to charge a rider for cancelling on me, despite waiting well over 5 minutes for them. I'm afraid if I do charge them, it will result in a 1 star for sure. 

Does anyone know for sure if they can leave a rating if they never entered the vehicle?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

No. They cannot.


----------



## UberBen (Jul 24, 2014)

It doesn't seem to matter.. I've done several no-show cancels (after 5 mins) and have never seen the $5 fee...


----------



## ILFOrlandoDriver (Aug 15, 2014)

Each rider gets one free cancellation. Even if you were to wait an hour, if it's their first time canceling, you won't see a dime.


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

I get the impression that these are college kids/Uber regulars simply changing their plans at the last second. In fact I know a few have been because I picked them up later that night and they told me. I doubt I'd find myself accepting a fare from anyone who I just zinged for cancelling so it might all even out in the end.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Rumor is (other boards) that some folks are setting up multiple Lyft and Uber accounts and using the free ride credits. One for each e-mail. They would also get a free cancel on each account.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Where are the other boards?
Links?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberBen said:


> It doesn't seem to matter.. I've done several no-show cancels (after 5 mins) and have never seen the $5 fee...


the trick is to press "arrive" then from that start to count 5mins then cancel


----------

